# Kleiner Raum - Kühlung vom PC?



## redrum181 (31. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell ein PC mit einer 2080Ti. Wenn ich die Kiste beanspruche entsteht aufjedenfall schon ordentlich Wärme im Raum. Es ist wirklich ein kleiner Raum (früher Abstellkammer). Aktuell nutze ich klassische Luftkühlung.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze so zu gestalten das sich der Raum nicht aufheizt?

Ich hatte bisher immer nur die klassischen Lüfter aber auch bei einer Wasserkühlung muss die Wärme doch an den Raum abgegeben werden oder?

Jemand eine Idee oder Erfahrung? Wenn es geht sollte die Kühlung natürlich auch leise sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## flx23 (31. März 2021)

Entweder man macht das Fenster oder die Tür auf das frische Luft rein kommt, wäre das einfachste. Des Weiteren könnte man auch über Undervolting der component en nachdenken und eventuell ein fps Limit einstellen. Einen 60hz Monitor mit 200 fps erzeugt nur mehr heise Luft als wenn man das System auf 60Hz(+/-) begrenzt. 

Ansonsten kann man eine wakü für CPU und GPU kaufen und einen externen Radiator nutzen der in einem anderen Raum steht. Das bedeutet aber das dann Schläuche durch die Wand geführt werden müssen 

Zusammengefasst :
-Leistungsaufnahme reduzieren 
-Frischluft für den Raum 
-wakü mit externen Radiator


----------



## buggs001 (31. März 2021)

Zum Punkt "Leistungsaufnahme reduzieren"...

Ich habe meine 2080ti per Afterburner optimiert.
Per OC-Scanner übertaktet, RAM-Takt angehoben, und das Powerlimit auf 80% gesenkt.
Dadurch habe ich in Spielen in etwa die gleichen FPS wie vorher, die Karte braucht jedoch nur mehr ~205 anstatt 260W und ist dadurch auch kühler und leiser.

FPS-Begrenzung hilft natürlich auch von Spiel zu Spiel.
In Verbindung mit reduzierten Grafikeinstellungen nochmal mehr.


----------



## Eyren (31. März 2021)

Also einfachste und effektivste Weg dürfte wie oben schon beschrieben eine WaKü mit externen Radiatoren im Nebenraum sein.

Am besten dann direkt mit einem Chiller damit es sich auch lohnt.


----------



## Duke711 (1. April 2021)

Und in der Mietwohnung darf man sicher große 16 mm Durchgangslöcher für irgendwelche Schläuche bohren....


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2021)

Da steht nirgendwo Mietwohnung  .
Und ja, externe Wakü mit Radi im anderen Zimmer wäre die einzige gangbare Möglichkeit PC und Wärme zu trennen. 
Was natürlich auch geht ist PC und IO trennen. Also langes HDMI Kabel sowie USB-Verlängerung und den luftgekühlten PC verlegen.


----------



## flx23 (1. April 2021)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Und in der Mietwohnung darf man sicher große 16 mm Durchgangslöcher für irgendwelche Schläuche bohren....


Hat noch nie Probleme damit... 16mm braucht man nämlich auch für ein LAN Kabel  

Einfach zuspachteln und drüber streichen und für is. Vorher natürlich prüfen ob ein Kabel oder ein rohr in der Wand ist!


----------



## Duke711 (2. April 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Hat noch nie Probleme damit... 16mm braucht man nämlich auch für ein LAN Kabel
> 
> Einfach zuspachteln und drüber streichen und für is. Vorher natürlich prüfen ob ein Kabel oder ein rohr in der Wand ist!



Kann der Vermieter aber anders sehen, da Beschädigung an der Bausubstanz, mit einem Dübel für die Wandhalterung hat das nichts mehr zu tun und bei einen Durchgangsloch mit 16 mm reicht einfaches Oberflächen-Spachteln auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2021)

Also ich bohr nun seit 21 Jahren Löcher von 6mm über 24mm bis hin zu Kernbohrungen. Warum genau sollte zu Spachteln nicht mehr reichen?

Aber ist ja auch kein Bau oder Mieterbund Forum hier also eigentlich auch egal.

Wenn es dir rein um die Umgebungstemperatur geht kannste eigentlich nur noch ein Klimagerät in die Kammer stellen insofern Platz dafür ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2021)

Und so ein Klimagerät braucht sogar größere Öffnungen. Etwas größer für die Kühlflüssigkeit oder sehr viel größer für Abluft.


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2021)

Entschuldigt habe mich da wirklich sehr einfach und irgebdwie auch falsch ausgedrückt. 

Die Idee war eher einen Verdunster ein zusetzen. Dieser kühlt zwar nicht direkt aber durch den kühlen Luftstrom wäre ein arbeiten/zocken in so einem Raum deutlich angenehmer.









						Livington InstaChill Luftkühler weiß: jetzt nur 199,60 EUR - Gratis Versand ab 39,- EUR - Luftkühler
					

LIVINGTON INSTACHILL LUFTKüHLER WEIß | MediaShop | Gratis Versand | Das Kraftpaket unter den mobilen Kühlgeräten




					www.mediashop.tv
				




So als typisches Mediashopmodel 😉


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2021)

Wenn der Raum so klein ist dass die Wärme eines einzelnen PCs ein Problem wird hast du mit so einem Ding nach 5 Minuten einen schwül warmen Raum statt einem nur warmen Raum.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. April 2021)

Also


----------



## munn (3. April 2021)

Mein Bruder hat ein Ventilator mit Vernebelung. (Ist das nicht dasselbe?) Diesen empfinde ich deutlich besser als einen normalen Ventilator bzw. Es ist deutlich angenehmer. 
Er hat immer recht geringe Luftfeuchtigkeit daher ist das überhaupt kein Problem womöglich sollte man aber darauf achten das die Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht zu hoch ist. 
Ich konnte bei dem Ventilator bisher nie wirklich einen großen Anstieg an Luftfeuchtigkeit messen bei einem normalen Raum.


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2021)

Genau Millionen Menschen Weltweit leben in einem Schimmligen Nebelsumpf aufgrund von Verdunstergeräten.....

Gab da letztens eine 1A Dokumentation bei Arte zu dem Thema:

"Das Ding aus dem Sumpf"

Ist halt das problem schaltet man das Gerät ein hat man binnen sekunden 99% Luftfeuchtigkeit und kann ohne Tauchermaske schwer überleben. Da schimmelt schonmal der Ram.


----------



## flx23 (3. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Genau Millionen Menschen Weltweit leben in einem Schimmligen Nebelsumpf aufgrund von Verdunstergeräten.....
> 
> Gab da letztens eine 1A Dokumentation bei Arte zu dem Thema:
> 
> ...


Das es nicht so schlimm ist ist schon klar... 
Aber einen normalen Raum heizt man mit einem normalen Gaming Rechner (300-600W)auch nicht wie beschrieben in kurzer Zeit so auf das es unangenehm wird. 

Und große Temperaturschwankungen + zusätzliche feuchte können definitiv für tropisches Klima + schimmel sorgen. 

Deshalb ist der Ansatz die Wärme vom PC aus dem Raum zu bringen schon die bessere wahl


----------

